# Penguins Turned and carved



## jasonb (Nov 26, 2018)

These look cool. Has anyone tried one or something similar?

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Tony (Nov 27, 2018)

That is cool! I can carve a pointed end on a stick but that's about all...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

